# Time to start Rodriquez



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

OK, I've seen enough. Sergio Rodriguez is the best point guard on this team, hands down, and it's time to make him a starter. The guy is just way too good to be sitting on the bench while we lose games. I love Jack, but Rodriguez is quicker and he's a better passer. He just makes things happen on the court. This guy is what we thought we were getting with Telfair, except he's way better. 

Note to Nate: Don't be stupid. Start Rodriquez.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Especially with Jack out, why not start him?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Antonio on the radio arguing against starting Sergio because "he's so much more calm when he comes off the bench". Uhm, Sergio hasn't ever started, so how do you know that, Antonio?

barfo


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

Talkhard said:


> OK, I've seen enough. Sergio Rodriguez is the best point guard on this team, hands down, and it's time to make him a starter. The guy is just way too good to be sitting on the bench while we lose games. I love Jack, but Rodriguez is quicker and he's a better passer. He just makes things happen on the court. This guy is what we thought we were getting with Telfair, except he's way better.
> 
> Note to Nate: Don't be stupid. Start Rodriquez.


I agree with you. this team is being run very poorly. way to many politics out there. btw, to bad you didn't make the bet with me, gas prices are up about 40-50 cents a gallon.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I would stick with Jack as the starter at least for now. But MY GOD how can you have Sergio behind Dan Freaking Dickau??? Dickau's relatively decent play in the last game was one of the worst things that could happen. It may have actually given Nate some confidence in him.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

barfo said:


> Antonio on the radio arguing against starting Sergio because "he's so much more calm when he comes off the bench". Uhm, Sergio hasn't ever started, so how do you know that, Antonio?
> 
> barfo


Antonio is a Dufus when it comes to opinions about basketball.

Tries to promote whatever others aren't promoting, in order to appear to be more knowledgeable.

I know a coach like that.

Seems like a nice guy, but did you ever know a Dufus who wasn't?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Arrg. Now Antonio telling Nate not to start Sergio, and Nate agreeing:



Nate said:


> if he can get 23 and 10 off the bench, why start him?


barfo


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Sergio is awesome in changing the pace of the game. However, a lot of his skillset puts onus on our "shooters," and when the shots aren't falling, it ain't a pretty sight. 

The guy is an absolute master at finding the open guy, and the facr that PHX gave him up is still unbelieveable. And people should cut the BS about him being tentative with his shot. He can take his man off the dribble, or hit the open J. 

Once he learns how to defend the Pick& Roll, there's no stopping him. He is all that Telfair was built up to be and more. He should be the starter, without a doubt. 

I'm wondering if Nate's having trouble communicating to Sergio.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

Jack needs to be the starter. But Sergio is a great change of pace - he can completely change the tempo of the game (which Jack can't do) But Sergio is still so raw. Some nights he just looks terrible. Unlike Sergio, Jack's non-box-score contributions are worth mentioning when his offensive numbers don't look good - he does other things to help you win games - namely defense and getting the ball to Zach. Anybody else notice Zach had his worst game of the year tongiht? Sergio can dazzle you with assist numbers, and some of the passes he makes are SportsCenter top-10 material, but he can't run an offense for 35 minutes. I don't know that he ever will. He may be an Earl Boykins type his entire career - who knows? I'm not saying that's a bad thing either, but IMO, Jack brings more stability.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

dickau was horrid tonight. This game was lost when they went back to the starting 5 (which did **** in the 1st period) and Nate waited till the Nuggets lead by 11 to make any changes. 

Some questions:

Whats the point of starting Joel if he plays 8 minutes? Start MaGloire instead I guess.

How the hell can Dickau ever be ahead of Sergio on the depth chart, ever again? The guy basically saved this team tonight from being killed even more than it was.

I was at the game, and Sergio got one of the loudest cheers of the night, for *getting off the bench* in the 3rd. Thats right, we were that excited to see him return. 

Who in the Elmer Fudd was guarding Blake?

Zach just defined up his career in Portland. If he's not scoring, he provides the team with NOTHING else. If thats your best player, you need to dump that player. I'd rather keep Jamaal than Zach at this point. For all the slow plays that Jamaal does, at least he tries.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Why change the pace when you can establish the pace? Why fall behind when you can start ahead? The team that wins the 1st quarter wins 65% of the games in the NBA. Young teams with young legs have an advantage running the ball and wearing their opponents out. The faster you get the ball up the court the more time you have to get a good look at the hoop. 

Dictate the pace. Control the flow of the game. Put pressure on your opponents to stop you. Wear them out so they are not as effective on offense. 

What part of this does not make sense?


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Anybody else notice Zach had his worst game of the year tongiht? Sergio can dazzle you with assist numbers, and some of the passes he makes are SportsCenter top-10 material, but he can't run an offense for 35 minutes.


If walking the ball up the court and repeatedly feeding Randolf all night is running an offense, then it's a skill I hope Sergio never acquires.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm joining the Start Sergio campaign. The guy has all the necessary skills to be a great PG in the NBA. And while we're talking about Sergio, is anyone else wanting to join the rest of us who yell "GOAL!!!" everytime Sergio hits a three? Think of it - it'd be the most unique thing in the NBA, probably. At least that's my POV. Let's do it!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

hasoos said:


> Why change the pace when you can establish the pace? Why fall behind when you can start ahead? The team that wins the 1st quarter wins 65% of the games in the NBA. Young teams with young legs have an advantage running the ball and wearing their opponents out. The faster you get the ball up the court the more time you have to get a good look at the hoop.
> 
> Dictate the pace. Control the flow of the game. Put pressure on your opponents to stop you. Wear them out so they are not as effective on offense.
> 
> What part of this does not make sense?


I'll tell you what part - Zach doesn't run the floor well (and the same goes for all our other bigs, except LA) Plus, we don't have a good long range shooting line-up, and we don't have a lot of guys who finish well at the rim. We just don't have the personel to run like that Hap, not everynight anyways. Phoenix makes it work because they have shooters everywhere and throughbreds like Marion and Stoudamire who can finish. We might be young, but that doesn't mean we have a team that is built to run/gun.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Jack needs to be the starter. But Sergio is a great change of pace - he can completely change the tempo of the game (which Jack can't do) But Sergio is still so raw. Some nights he just looks terrible. Unlike Sergio, Jack's non-box-score contributions are worth mentioning when his offensive numbers don't look good - he does other things to help you win games - namely defense and getting the ball to Zach. Anybody else notice Zach had his worst game of the year tongiht? Sergio can dazzle you with assist numbers, and some of the passes he makes are SportsCenter top-10 material, but he can't run an offense for 35 minutes. I don't know that he ever will. He may be an Earl Boykins type his entire career - who knows? I'm not saying that's a bad thing either, but IMO, Jack brings more stability.


Did you watch the game freind? Because if you did, then you would notice that while Zbo and the starters were in, they promptly let the Blazers fall behind by 10 in the 1st quarter before Sergio and the bench came in and brough them back and then up by about 10, and then in the second half that same stinking slow starting unit squandered the whole lead plus about 6 points before Nate pulled the plug on them again, but the second unit was unable to pull it back in again. Zbo was flat out horrible, and he played only about 3 minutes with Sergio total, and while out there with Sergio, he refused to move, he played horrible defense and didn't rebound. 

The flat out fact is, when they let Zbo dominate the ball, the offense stagnates and the rest of the team suffers. Amazing how a team with 2 front line guys who only get "Gimme" shots and 3 guys who struggle when Zbo is in the game rock the house when he is out. The team defers to Zbo too much, and it is costing the rest of the team too much. Time to retool the offense.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Yeah,Sergio was a real flop in the EL & the World Games too. Start him! As Antonio would say..."He has two things going for him. His speed and his quickness". :lol:


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jun 29, 2006)

hasoos said:


> Did you watch the game freind? Because if you did, then you would notice that while Zbo and the starters were in, they promptly let the Blazers fall behind by 10 in the 1st quarter before Sergio and the bench came in and brough them back and then up by about 10, and then in the second half that same stinking slow starting unit squandered the whole lead plus about 6 points before Nate pulled the plug on them again, but the second unit was unable to pull it back in again. Zbo was flat out horrible, and he played only about 3 minutes with Sergio total, and while out there with Sergio, he refused to move, he played horrible defense and didn't rebound.
> 
> The flat out fact is, when they let Zbo dominate the ball, the offense stagnates and the rest of the team suffers. Amazing how a team with 2 front line guys who only get "Gimme" shots and 3 guys who struggle when Zbo is in the game rock the house when he is out. The team defers to Zbo too much, and it is costing the rest of the team too much. Time to retool the offense.


Honestly, I didn't catch tonights game. I assumed Zach was out there for at least some stretches with Sergio. Shame on me for that. However, I still think I've seen enough of Sergio to stick with my evaluation above.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

It's probably too late for this, but I think having Sergio in the game would make Magloire look much better than he is. Sergio found him several times for nice dunks, that he hasn't normally been getting. Sergio's great game may not be enough to justify starting him, but I don't think anyone should be surprised to see him as the starter down the road. He says he models his game after Nash--well, tonight he did a pretty good imitation.

The one problem I have with Sergio is I'm not sure he fits with the rest of the so-called plan for the team. I think Jack, Roy and Zach are not a very good mix with Sergio. Sergio seems to find guys like Ime, Webster, Dixon, Mags, Aldridge. If you give the keys to Sergio, is Roy the type of SG you really want? I'm not sure. 

Baseless speculation: What would happen if you traded Roy, Jack and Zach in packages and brought back guys like Gerald Green, Durant (draft pick), and other guys who can shoot the three and slash. It would start to look a lot like Phoenix. One great game doesn't mean that much, but maybe Sergio is the guy they should be building around?? He makes mistakes, but you can't say he doesn't change the whole game when he comes in.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

I just got home from work, saw we lost, checked the box score, and Sergio had a freaking awesome game huh? 23/10 is amazing! Albiet is IS against the Nuggets so there is some inflation there, but there is no doubt in my mind, that if sergio gets 30mpg, he averages 10 apg.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Hmmmm... How many games did Jarret Jack start his rookie season? None? You could make a very strong arguement that blazer management knew they liked Jack better that Telfair and Blake early last year. They're paid to recognize talent after all. Yet they continued to start Blake and Telfair ahead of Jack. How come?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

graybeard said:


> Hmmmm... How many games did Jarret Jack start his rookie season? None?


4



> You could make a very strong arguement that blazer management knew they liked Jack better that Telfair and Blake early last year. They're paid to recognize talent after all. Yet they continued to start Blake and Telfair ahead of Jack. How come?


It's a good question, but I think some of it had to do with Jack's ankle issue and that Steve could walk on water (altho he came close to that tonight).


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

It is simple. Sergio Rodruiguez is already on par with Jarrett Jack. He is the future PG of this team. It will not suprise me if he ends up being the Blazers best passing point guard, ever. He is around 20 years old, while Jack is something like 3 years older. Jack is a young, solid PG. Sergio is a younger, spectacular PG. I think we should quietly shop Jack for a young SF. If we can get Marvin Williams or Josh Smith for Jack, we do it. Are their any people that seriously think Sergio is a future bench player in this league? He is a starter. I like Jack, but its not even a competition in my eyes. I have seen more amazing plays from Sergio in his limited minutes than Jack in a year and a half.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> OK, I've seen enough. Sergio Rodriguez is the best point guard on this team, hands down, and it's time to make him a starter. The guy is just way too good to be sitting on the bench while we lose games. I love Jack, but Rodriguez is quicker and he's a better passer. He just makes things happen on the court. This guy is what we thought we were getting with Telfair, except he's way better.
> 
> Note to Nate: Don't be stupid. Start Rodriquez.


Rodriguez played great tonight.

But at the same time, Dixon outplayed Roy and Magloire outplayed Przybilla (and Aldridge.) Why is there no outcry to start those two?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> It is simple. Sergio Rodruiguez is already on par with Jarrett Jack. He is the future PG of this team. It will not suprise me if he ends up being the Blazers best passing point guard, ever. He is around 20 years old, while Jack is something like 3 years older. Jack is a young, solid PG. Sergio is a younger, spectacular PG. I think we should quietly shop Jack for a young SF. If we can get Marvin Williams or Josh Smith for Jack, we do it. Are their any people that seriously think Sergio is a future bench player in this league? He is a starter. I like Jack, but its not even a competition in my eyes. I have seen more amazing plays from Sergio in his limited minutes than Jack in a year and a half.


Rodriguez needs to learn to play defense. If he can do that, he's clearly a starter. But he hasn't shown he can do that just yet.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Fork said:


> Rodriguez played great tonight.
> 
> But at the same time, Dixon outplayed Roy and Magloire outplayed Przybilla (and Aldridge.) Why is there no outcry to start those two?


A lot of Dixon and Magloire's success tonight can be attributed to Sergio creating opportunites for them.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Fork said:


> Rodriguez played great tonight.
> 
> But at the same time, Dixon outplayed Roy and Magloire outplayed Przybilla (and Aldridge.) Why is there no outcry to start those two?


Because they are short-timers. 

barfo


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

barfo said:


> Because they are short-timers.
> 
> barfo


So, Jack is NOT a long-timer?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

> Rodriguez needs to learn to play defense. If he can do that, he's clearly a starter. But he hasn't shown he can do that just yet.


Its not like Jack is much better. He is a stronger defender than Sergio, but is terrible agaisnt fast point guards. He isnt a great defender, I would be hesitant to say he is even average. People just look at his build and work ethic and label him a Eric Snow esque' defender.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Fork said:


> So, Jack is NOT a long-timer?


You asked why people weren't clamoring for Dixon and Magloire to start. Jack doesn't enter into that discussion. 

But, since you asked: I'd guess Jack is the starting PG as long as Nate is the coach. I'd guess Sergio is gone next summer. 

barfo


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Fork said:


> Rodriguez needs to learn to play defense. If he can do that, he's clearly a starter. But he hasn't shown he can do that just yet.


He's at least as far along as Jack in the defensive department. Jack got a reputation for being an above average defender a while ago, but I haven't seen anything from him to justify that lately.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

barfo said:


> You asked why people weren't clamoring for Dixon and Magloire to start. Jack doesn't enter into that discussion.


Well...he DOES enter into the discussion, since Sergio is the desired starter for some in this thread, and Jack would be the one displaced. 

The idea that Magloire is a poorer option as future C is absurd, considering the fact that he outplays Przybilla on a consistant basis. Roy, I'll give the benefit of the doubt, since he's played fairly well this season.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Are u nate McMillan ??

all you do is repeat the same tired "sergio can`t play d bull****" that nate rolls out every time the team stinks it up and sergio watches patiently from the bench


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Fork said:


> The idea that Magloire is a poorer option as future C is absurd, considering the fact that he outplays Przybilla on a consistant basis.


Regardless of current play, Joel is signed for next year; Magloire isn't. The likelihood of Magloire being resigned seems to be somewhere between low and zero.

barfo


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

cosign...

wont happen though, even though jack is a perfect backup.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It seems to me that a lot of people are missing the point by pointing at Sergios defense. The main point of the game is for your team to score more points then your opponent while you are in. You cannot win a game by making it 0-0. So if your margin is positive while you are in, you are making a positive contribution. Sergio is constantly in during period of the game where the team is on the "positive" margin. That is because he makes everybody around him better offensively, and the dark lords know, this team needs that. Fans complain the team can't fast break. They do when he is in. Fans complain about outside shooting. They hit shots and he hits shots while he is in, because he gets people open looks. Fans complain about his defense. Yet he had 3 steals tonight. That might mean he is a different type of defender, a guy who gets into lanes. That is also the type of guy that gets you out on the run for easier buckets. Is he a guy you can cover for by surrounding him with defensive types? Yes definitly. Just funnel them to Joel and Lamarcus. Will he take his lumps? You bet. But he will take a lot less of them if he continues to agressively shoot like he did tonight, and in the last game. What a lot of people don't get about some of Sergios earlier games this season, he was a reluctant shooter. Because of this, players just sagged off of him because they knew he was going to pass, and ended up looking bad a lot. If he keeps being agressive like the last 2 games, they can no longer do that and they will have to stay home. That means more open Blazers, making a lot of young guys stats much easier to stomach when reading the box score.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

hasoos said:


> It seems to me that a lot of people are missing the point by pointing at Sergios defense. The main point of the game is for your team to score more points then your opponent while you are in. You cannot win a game by making it 0-0. So if your margin is positive while you are in, you are making a positive contribution. Sergio is constantly in during period of the game where the team is on the "positive" margin. That is because he makes everybody around him better offensively, and the dark lords know, this team needs that. Fans complain the team can't fast break. They do when he is in. Fans complain about outside shooting. They hit shots and he hits shots while he is in, because he gets people open looks. Fans complain about his defense. Yet he had 3 steals tonight. That might mean he is a different type of defender, a guy who gets into lanes. That is also the type of guy that gets you out on the run for easier buckets. Is he a guy you can cover for by surrounding him with defensive types? Yes definitly. Just funnel them to Joel and Lamarcus. Will he take his lumps? You bet. But he will take a lot less of them if he continues to agressively shoot like he did tonight, and in the last game. What a lot of people don't get about some of Sergios earlier games this season, he was a reluctant shooter. Because of this, players just sagged off of him because they knew he was going to pass, and ended up looking bad a lot. If he keeps being agressive like the last 2 games, they can no longer do that and they will have to stay home. That means more open Blazers, making a lot of young guys stats much easier to stomach when reading the box score.


Great post with good points made, hasoos.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Awesome post hasoos. I completley agree.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Well, Sergio vs. Dickau seems to be pretty clear cut.

If Nate starts Dickau again after Sergio's performance, I agree that it would be foolish.

The fact that he gave Sergio starters minutes last night tells me that Nate isn't as blind or slow as you guys like to give him credit for...

If he gives Sergio the start, I imagine you guys will find some other reason to call him an idiot.

To me, Jack vs. Sergio is still debatable.

I don't personally care who starts out of the two, but I agree that I would like to see Sergio continue to play consistent minutes when Jack comes back.

Like Aldridge though, I think it's up to Sergio to continue to take advantage of Jack's time off to prove to coach that he should be out there. Do so many good things that he can't keep you off the floor...


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

hasoos said:


> It seems to me that a lot of people are missing the point by pointing at Sergios defense. The main point of the game is for your team to score more points then your opponent while you are in. You cannot win a game by making it 0-0. So if your margin is positive while you are in, you are making a positive contribution. Sergio is constantly in during period of the game where the team is on the "positive" margin. That is because he makes everybody around him better offensively, and the dark lords know, this team needs that. Fans complain the team can't fast break. They do when he is in. Fans complain about outside shooting. They hit shots and he hits shots while he is in, because he gets people open looks. Fans complain about his defense. Yet he had 3 steals tonight. That might mean he is a different type of defender, a guy who gets into lanes. That is also the type of guy that gets you out on the run for easier buckets. Is he a guy you can cover for by surrounding him with defensive types? Yes definitly. Just funnel them to Joel and Lamarcus. Will he take his lumps? You bet. But he will take a lot less of them if he continues to agressively shoot like he did tonight, and in the last game. What a lot of people don't get about some of Sergios earlier games this season, he was a reluctant shooter. Because of this, players just sagged off of him because they knew he was going to pass, and ended up looking bad a lot. If he keeps being agressive like the last 2 games, they can no longer do that and they will have to stay home. That means more open Blazers, making a lot of young guys stats much easier to stomach when reading the box score.


For some strange reason I agree completely with your post.:biggrin: 

gatorpops


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Juan Dixon seems to agree that Rodriquez should be starting:



> "We haven't played like that all year, any year," said Juan Dixon, who had seven of his 15 points in the second quarter, when the Blazers outscored Denver by 19. "Sergio did a tremendous job of setting guys up, we were defending . . . that was the best quarter we have played all year. That was beautiful basketball, man."


http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/o.../sports/116884590552540.xml&coll=7&thispage=2


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> The fact that he gave Sergio starters minutes last night tells me that Nate isn't as blind or slow as you guys like to give him credit for...


That tells me he's not infinitely blind and slow. 

In the 39th game of the season, Sergio gets big minutes for the first time. Did Nate know that Sergio was suddenly ready last night? Or did Nate play him more last night only because the starters sucked so awfully badly? 

I'd guess that if Zach & Co. had a half decent game, Sergio wouldn't have been given the chance last night. I give Nate credit for recognizing that the starters stunk - although that doesn't really take a lot of coaching chops. 

Refusing to experiment with the rotation on a team that's 15-24 isn't good coaching. It'll be interesting to see what changes (if any) Nate makes now after the experiment was forced upon him.

barfo


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

I dont really care if Sergio starts or not, as long as he gets at least 30mpg.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

drexlersdad said:


> I dont really care if Sergio starts or not, as long as he gets at least 30mpg.


Yeah, it's more likely that Nate just doesn't think Sergio and Zach would play well together, which I completely agree with.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

#10 said:


> Yeah, it's more likely that Nate just doesn't think Sergio and Zach would play well together, which I completely agree with.




Which is why Zach should be moved, or we bring in a coach that can find a way to play them together. I think Zach could easily play with Sergio. He's a great trailer on a fast break. Zach has a great mid range jump shot. LMA could run down with Sergio and create huge matchup problems with the other teams smaller players


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Which is why Zach should be moved, or we bring in a coach that can find a way to play them together. I think Zach could easily play with Sergio. He's a great trailer on a fast break. Zach has a great mid range jump shot. LMA could run down with Sergio and create huge matchup problems with the other teams smaller players


Zach is a great trailer on a fast break? Doesn't a great trailer usually have to pass half court when the team is having a fast break? Isn't a great trailer usually someone who can jump or glide? Or dunk?

Zach is a horrible trailer, and fast breaker. If the point scored doesn't involve him, neither would the fast break.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

OK, Nate bashing and sock puppet screen names aside, when it comes to Sergio vs. Dickau, is there any doubt who is the better player?

Here's some stats to ponder. Since neither player gets a lot of minutes, I've quoted per 48 stats for most categories to try to get the best apples:apples comparison.

Stat SR - DD
P/48 13.9 - 14.4
R/48 5.3 - 3.4
A/48 14.2 - 5.2
ST/48 2.4 - 1.2
TO/48 4.5 - 3.1
A/TO 3.2 - 1.7
FG% 46.2% - 34.7%
3FG% 28.1% - 18.5%
FT% 87.5% - 72.7%
EFF 5.33 - 1.75
EFF/48 24.5 10.8

So, Dan scores slightly more (0.5p/48) and turns the ball over less. However, Sergio gets twice as many steals/48, which makes up most of the difference. In every other category, Sergio wins - in some cases (A/48, EFF, EFF/48) by VERY convincing margins. Most notable, for a point guard are the A/48 numbers of 14.2 vs. 5.2.

From an all-around standpoint, Sergio easily wins the EFF (which is bascially a good-minus-bad stat) and EFF/48 battle.

Concerning Sergio's supposed weaknesses, defense and shooting: Dan Dickau isn't going to make anybody's all defense team, and Sergio gets twice as many steals per 48 minutes. He's a better rebounder, too. Poor shooting? The numbers don't lie. Look at those percentages. Sergio is shooting the ball significantly better from the field, from 3-point range and from the line. Looks like this is a Dickau weakness, not a Sergio weakness.

Hopefully, Nate isn't totally blind to all of this. I know he likes to play veterans over rookies, but when the veteran clearly stinks as bad as Dickau, I think it's time to move Sergio ahead of him in the rotation.

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> Zach is a great trailer on a fast break? Doesn't a great trailer usually have to pass half court when the team is having a fast break? Isn't a great trailer usually someone who can jump or glide? Or dunk?
> 
> Zach is a horrible trailer, and fast breaker. If the point scored doesn't involve him, neither would the fast break.




No, Zach could....if he chose to....bust his *** down the court and be an effective trailer. Then again he would have to be willing to swing the ball if the defense recovered. That is something I'm not sure he would be willing to do.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Hap said:


> Zach is a great trailer on a fast break? Doesn't a great trailer usually have to pass half court when the team is having a fast break?


Yes.



Hap said:


> Isn't a great trailer usually someone who can jump or glide? Or dunk?


No, you misunderstand the role of a trailer on a fast break. A trailer is just that, someone who trails the play - usually the fourth person down the court and usually someone who is a good spot up shooter. In a typical break, you will have the player with the ball pushing it up the court and your two most athletic players (often your 2 and 3, but not always, some 4s run the court well) filling the wings. The role of the trailer is to knock down an open jump shot if you can't get the ball to one of the wings in a position to score. 

Jeff Hornacek is an example of someone who was a good trailer. He wasn't fast or athletic, but could knock down the open jumper. Dan Majerle was a good finisher and ran the wing on the break in his early Thunder Dan years. He became a good trailer once he lost his hops.

I'm not saying Zach would be a good trailer, but it's his attitude more than his lack of athletic ability that would be the problem.

BNM


----------

